# LA BMW CCA 2004 AutoX Schedule



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

THe following dates have been blocked out for LA BMW Club AutoX events at Irwindale Speedway:


February 29
April 11
May 30
August 15
October 10
December 12
Note that these dates are subject to change due to conflicts with other events at the Speedway.

For updates, visit the LA Chapter web site.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Howard, thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The April 11th autocross has been cancelled and it was not possible to get a replacement date .


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Reminder...

LA Chapter Autocross this Sunday, May 30th, at Irwindale Speedway.


----------

